# Obama Is A Homebrewer



## NewtownClown (16/8/12)

Found this article on Boston.com this morning

Campaign Bus full of Home Brew


----------



## glenwal (16/8/12)

old news

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=58056&st=0

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=52767

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=65170


----------



## NewtownClown (16/8/12)

Glen W said:


> old news
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=58056&st=0
> 
> ...




Well, not to me. Way to burst my bubble this morning  Anyway, at least the article is fresh....


----------



## Jay Cee (16/8/12)

My understanding is that Obama is not making the beer himself, but his staff are doing so. His only involvement is that hes the boss, but hes really no more a brewer than he is a gourmet chef, landscape gardener or anything else that White House employees are expected to do. 

Its great that the White House is producing brew, but the media is grossly misrepresenting the facts by saying that the President is a brewer.


----------



## tricache (16/8/12)

New news to me :lol: but I still find it cool that he prefers his "own" to commercial stuff


----------



## NewtownClown (16/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> My understanding is that Obama is not making the beer himself, but his staff are doing so. His only involvement is that he’s the boss, but he’s really no more a brewer than he is a gourmet chef, landscape gardener or anything else that White House employees are expected to do.
> 
> It’s great that the White House is producing brew, but the media is grossly misrepresenting the facts by saying that the President is a brewer.



...and your source for that assertion? I have searched and cannot find a quote anywhere that states this....


----------



## Jay Cee (16/8/12)

Read the old articles. Obama is not personally homebrewing. his kitchen staff are the ones getting their hands dirty. By all meams obama is behind it, and they even use honey from the whitehouse hives. but ask him what terms like mash or sparge mean, and you wont get a response.


----------



## NewtownClown (16/8/12)

OK, got it. The kitchen staff are brewing at the request of the Prez. He paid for the equipment and the recipes are his idea.

Like Tony Abbott, let us not allow the facts to get in the way of a good story...


----------



## hsb (16/8/12)

Here's Obama drinking a Bud Light, this week.
http://dailycaller.com/2012/08/14/obama-bu...mney-supporter/
http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/dmr/ind...st-owner-25000/

Here he is in 2009, also drinking Bud Light.
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/th...9/07/68495698/1


Here is a snow sculpture celebrating Bud Light:
http://www.dirtybutton.com/media/db297-bud...w-sculpture.jpg


Here he is drinking a Guinness:
http://i.cdn.turner.com/trutv/trutv.com/gr...obama-beers.jpg

I couldn't locate a Guinness snow sculpture but you can see what this all means :wacko:


----------



## NewtownClown (16/8/12)

hsb said:


> Here's Obama drinking a Bud Light, this week.
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/08/14/obama-bu...mney-supporter/
> http://blogs.desmoinesregister.com/dmr/ind...st-owner-25000/
> 
> ...




Love those Guinness pint glasses!


----------



## Jay Cee (16/8/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Like Tony Abbott, let us not allow the facts to get in the way of a good story...



Exactly! This is yet another illusion he likes to create in order to show himself as a "man of the people". 50% of US brewers are now won over. Next minority interest group charmathon to follow. He's already won the gay vote, the coloured vote, the baseball fan vote and the stoner vote.


----------



## the_new_darren (16/8/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Like Tony Abbott, let us not allow the facts to get in the way of a good story...






Like Juliar Gillard, let the facts be covered by a blatant lie(s).


----------



## QldKev (16/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Read the old articles. Obama is not personally homebrewing. his kitchen staff are the ones getting their hands dirty. By all meams obama is behind it, and they even use honey from the whitehouse hives. but ask him what terms like mash or sparge mean, and you wont get a response.




So realistically, he is paying someone a wage to make him personalised beer. I wonder why they are in debt.


----------



## Batz (16/8/12)

> Obama Is A Homebrewer, First Pres to Brew in the White House



Tell someone who cares.


----------



## NewtownClown (16/8/12)

QldKev said:


> So realistically, he is paying someone a wage to make him personalised beer. I wonder why they are in debt.




Seriously, I will pay off your entire household debt if you can point me to any sovereign nation without a line of credit.... :lol:


----------



## Jay Cee (16/8/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Seriously, I will pay off your entire household debt if you can point me to any sovereign nation without a line of credit.... :lol:



Brunei Darussalam. What do I win? 

(that is just a guess)


----------



## pbrosnan (16/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Read the old articles. Obama is not personally homebrewing. his kitchen staff are the ones getting their hands dirty. By all meams obama is behind it, and they even use honey from the whitehouse hives. but ask him what terms like mash or sparge mean, and you wont get a response.


Oh God. It's comments like this that throw anything you read on this forum anymore into a dubious light. I'll ask (someone has to) ... Ahem ... have you asked him what those words mean?


----------



## Clutch (17/8/12)

Someone done just got modded.


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/12)

They say Clinton was a letch, but at least he never fisted his wife in public.









And of course, Teddy Roosevelt was the last in the line of throat stomping US presidents. 
TR would have rolled up his sleeves got busy with the mash paddle I'll bet.
Distillers mash, mind you.


----------



## Jay Cee (17/8/12)

pbrosnan said:


> Oh God. It's comments like this that throw anything you read on this forum anymore into a dubious light. I'll ask (someone has to) ... Ahem ... have you asked him what those words mean?



have you actually_ searched _for the facts of this media misrepresentation, or are you blindly accepting what the media circus tell you, and deferring instead to childish insults of other members, because your dream of a Presidential brewer has been shattered by the facts? There's a whole wiki articles dedicated to the White House Honey Ale. It's abundantly clear from two minutes of internet searching that Obama isnt brewing his own beer. If he was, you can be damned sure there would have been a photo-shoot for the occasion. 

And thanks to the mods for cleaning up pbrosnan's post.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> have you actually_ searched _for the facts of this media misrepresentation, or are you blindly accepting what the media circus tell you, and deferring instead to childish insults of other members, because your dream of a Presidential brewer has been shattered by the facts? There's a whole wiki articles dedicated to the White House Honey Ale. It's abundantly clear from two minutes of internet searching that Obama isnt brewing his own beer. If he was, you can be damned sure there would have been a photo-shoot for the occasion.
> 
> And thanks to the mods for cleaning up pbrosnan's post.


^ I bet Obama could tell you what a mash is.

Obviously he's not hands on in the brewery, but would have been given the tour a few times. Streuth, what man wouldn't be interested in the brewery in their basement?


----------



## Dave70 (17/8/12)

Some may argue that Obama appointing proxy brewers is rather low on Americas current list of woes. 

(I heard a rumour that they use fluoxetine in the mash and hand it out to swinging voters.._shhhh_..)


----------



## bum (17/8/12)

pbrosnan said:


> Oh God. It's comments like this that throw anything you read on this forum anymore into a dubious light.


Really?

Not the terrible advice about brewing? It's the loose rhetoric in off-topic threads?

You learn something new from a whinging sook every day. Thanks. Your post has really turned the board around. Good job.


----------



## NewtownClown (17/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Brunei Darussalam. What do I win?
> 
> (that is just a guess)


 OOOOhhhh! Good attempt for a guess
VERY close, but no cigar. Brunei, Abode of Peace had 2011 revenue of 5.485 Billion and expenditure of 5.803 BIllion. The difference is credit


----------



## Malted (21/8/12)




----------



## spog (21/8/12)

didnt George Washington brew his own,in the white house. ........cheers....spog........


----------



## wyane (22/8/12)

An FOI request has been submitted to get the White House Honey Ale recipe in the public domain.


----------



## NewtownClown (22/8/12)

spog said:


> didnt George Washington brew his own,in the white house. ........cheers....spog........


 Washington did brew, there is a handwritten recipe for one of his brews, iirc, his small beer. Made from molasses and bran.
However, he didn't live in The White House. John Adams was the first Pres. to move in.


----------



## Jay Cee (22/8/12)

wyane said:


> An FOI request has been submitted to get the White House Honey Ale recipe in the public domain.


Im watching Julian Assange & Wiki-leaks closely for the top-secret recipe details to appear.


----------



## tricache (22/8/12)

I would laugh if it was just Samuel Adams with Honey in it or something stupid like that


----------



## NikoBrew (22/8/12)

wyane said:


> An FOI request has been submitted to get the White House Honey Ale recipe in the public domain.


There is an online petition as well and I signed it 

A lot of people here in the US bitch that tax payer money shouldn't be used for the Whitehouse to brew. The thing is the Obamas used their own money to buy the ingredients and equipment. Now I'm not sure if the Whitehouse staff member(s) who actually do the brewing are on the clock at the time or not, either way I think it's great. Even though he is of course not the only homebrewing president I love that he has it on his tour bus and gives bottles away here and there.


----------



## Malted (22/8/12)

We also had a leader of our country who liked drinking beer


----------



## tricache (22/8/12)

Malted said:


> We also had a leader of our country who liked drinking beer



Home Brew > Megaswill :lol: you should know that


----------



## NikoBrew (22/8/12)

tricache said:


> Home Brew > Megaswill :lol: you should know that




Wow! How as he as a Prime Minister? And this pic is DEFINITELY going on my Facebook


----------



## NewtownClown (22/8/12)

I lived in Oxford, for nearly three years, managing The Queen's Arms Hotel in Park End St (now an Irish Pub,I believe) and the Turf was a regular haunt. Very low rafters in the font bar that one had to duck to avoid.

There was a photo of Hawke skolling a "Sconce Pot" and not from a Yard Glass. Granted, that it may not have been a picture of the actual event; however. seeing as he was doing it as punishment for a minor offence of etiquette, known as "Sconcing", it makes sense that it was from a Sconce pot. They ranged in sizes up to 4 pints depending on the College attended.

I've always wanted to know how an everyday event caught the eye of The Guinness Book of World Records. They are very pedantic when it comes to validating records and I don't think a submission from a bunch of half-inebriated students would cut the mustard.

Just my cynical Two-Cents


----------



## NewtownClown (22/8/12)

NikoBrew said:


> Wow! How as he as a Prime Minister? And this pic is DEFINITELY going on my Facebook



Depends on who is asked... I say brilliant!
He quit drinking before becoming Prime Minister, whilst leader of the ACTU (Australian Council of Trade Unions)

Down here, we think it is absolutely amazing (and frightening) that you guys had George Bush 2.0


----------



## NikoBrew (22/8/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Depends on who is asked... I say brilliant!
> He quit drinking before becoming Prime Minister, whilst leader of the ACTU (Australian Council of Trade Unions)
> 
> Down here, we think it is absolutely amazing (and frightening) that you guys had George Bush 2.0



Holy crap don't get me started.. and we put him on office A SECOND TIME after he STOLE the office the first time! I try not to post stuff about politics because I'm posting personal stuff mixed with business but I was blown the heck away.


----------



## Feldon (22/8/12)

NikoBrew said:


> ... I was blown the heck away.



So were a million + Iraqis and Afganis. <_<

Edit: Oops Off Topic


----------



## NikoBrew (22/8/12)

Feldon said:


> So were a million + Iraqis and Afganis. <_<
> 
> Edit: Oops Off Topic



But they MAY have had Weapons of Mass Destruction!! (...sarcasm...)

Anyway, yes, beer, whitehouse, bus, awesomeness.


----------



## wyane (22/8/12)

NikoBrew said:


> There is an online petition as well and I signed it
> 
> A lot of people here in the US bitch that tax payer money shouldn't be used for the Whitehouse to brew. The thing is the Obamas used their own money to buy the ingredients and equipment....



They made their own honey. FFS if there's one thing the US needs it's more BEES!

Oh and Bob Hawke --- legend. Up there with Boonie!


----------



## bum (22/8/12)

NewtownClown said:


> I've always wanted to know how an everyday event caught the eye of The Guinness Book of World Records. They are very pedantic when it comes to validating records and I don't think a submission from a bunch of half-inebriated students would cut the mustard.


You seem to be, quite wilfully, ignoring the entirely likely event that he did it on more than one occasion.


----------



## bum (26/8/12)

http://www.newser.com/story/152776/white-h...eer-recipe.html


----------



## Malted (27/8/12)

bum said:


> http://www.newser.com/story/152776/white-h...eer-recipe.html




I'd imagine that not many of the tin foil hat brigade would sign the petition if you need to create an account to be able to do so. 
"A whitehouse.gov account is required to sign Petitions" 

I certainly would not want the men in black suits coming over to check out my homebrew.


----------



## popmedium (3/9/12)

The White House released the recipe!

I like the looks of the Porter. They do a partial (extract and steeped grains).

http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/09/01/...use-beer-recipe

Joel


----------



## randyrob (3/9/12)

Hey Guys,

At a glance the recipes appear hard to follow, No batch size and OG? One is in HBU & Water QTS and the other in OZ and Gallons.


Cheers Rob.


----------



## tricache (3/9/12)

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> At a glance the recipes appear hard to follow, No batch size and OG? One is in HBU & Water QTS and the other in OZ and Gallons.
> 
> ...



Hard to follow? Isn't that the US Government's motto?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/9/12)

Both recipes say


> Top with more water to total 5 gallons if necessary.


 so there is your batch size.


----------



## randyrob (3/9/12)

tricache said:


> Hard to follow? Isn't that the US Government's motto?


 
 

I guess it's easy enough to workout. They are using glass carboys which are 6.5 Gallons (24L),
So if it was a 5 Gallon Batch (is that standard for US Brewers?) These would be the specs of the first recipe.

*The White House Honey Ale*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 5.12 %
Colour (SRM): 7.6 (EBC): 15.0
Bitterness (IBU): 31.4 (Average)

50.38% Liquid Malt Extract - Light
15.27% Dry Malt Extract - Light
15.27% Honey
11.45% Amber Malt
7.63% Biscuit

0.3 oz/Gal East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 oz/Gal Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil)

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Phoney (3/9/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Depends on who is asked... I say brilliant!
> He quit drinking before becoming Prime Minister, whilst leader of the ACTU (Australian Council of Trade Unions)
> 
> Down here, we think it is absolutely amazing (and frightening) that you guys had George Bush 2.0



He can still down a schooner like a champion at 82 years of age!


----------



## Malted (4/9/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> He can still down a schooner like a champion at 82 years of age!




Good on the old bugger!

Yes we have had some interesting heads of state haven't we.


----------



## booargy (4/9/12)

Malted said:


> Good on the old bugger!
> 
> Yes we have had some interesting heads of state haven't we.
> View attachment 56890



"A stain on the bed sheets of Australian politics"


----------



## cooperplace (4/9/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Found this article on Boston.com this morning
> 
> Campaign Bus full of Home Brew




also, he's stolen on of my earlier recipes. We all know that the US has spies everywhere, but I didn't know it went this far!!


----------



## Malted (6/9/12)

Didn't take long. Three days it would seem...


----------



## Jay Cee (6/9/12)

Can something be considered historic when it occurred within the last year ?


----------



## katzke (7/9/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Can something be considered historic when it occurred within the last year ?



I do not consider anyone a home brewer that pays someone else to brew for them, anymore then I would say they are a cook when they have a paid cook in the kitchen.

If he is packing home brew in his bus, he is breaking many state laws by doing so. Not all states allow home brewing and some restrict the consumption to your home. Even some do not allow giving it away. It could be considered as vote buying to hand out beer when asking for people to vote for him. In essence selling the beer for votes. Selling home brew is not allowed.

Admitting he gets an incomplete after almost 4 years in office. He should give up vacations, golf, and paying others to brew for him and study for his makeup exams. I am not ready to pay 4 more years for someone that goofed around and got an incomplete.

A homebrewer in the White House. Beats having a peanut farmer in the White House.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/9/12)

Haha what are they going to do, arrest him?


----------

